# Myster shrimp...



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Ill post a pic when i get home today, but i figured i could at least start it out. 

So this little guy was advertised as an amano shrimp.. however he is very red compared to other amano's i have seen... He also seems to scavenge ( LOVES bottom feeder pellet pieces) and eats the plants, all pretty typical for bigger shrimp. and doesnt seem to eat algea... he prefers the bottom feeder pellets to the algae wafers i supplement for me plecos... he is really big now too, up to about 2.5 inches. he has molted three times in the two months i have owned him. He is a great addition to the tank by all means, but ifeel like he might have been miss-labelled.. he reminds me more of a craw fish than a shrimp... and f that is the case then he is a she!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Amano Shrimp can have reddish markings but most of the body is clear. It does sound big for an Amano Shrimp, they max out at about 2 inches. They eat algae but love to eat fish food if they get the chance. They will also nibble on soft plants.

Amano Shrimp
Aqua Botanic's Aqua Bloggin » Amano Shrimp â€“ The Little Cleaners that Could
Amano Shrimp - Caridina Multidentata - Dwarf Aquarium Shrimp

Crawfish have much larger front claws.
Crayfish care in the home aquarium


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi: I just been interest on add some shrimps to my aquarium. So I need some advice on. My 55 is a community tank, so I need some not aggressive ones plus not be food for my fishes. I got Sarpae, Red Eye, Lemon,Black skirt Tetras,also got some Blue German Rams, Albino Cats and Emerald Cory, Giant Danios. Also I have plenty plants and hidden places . So as you guys see I have Territorial and Nippers with Peaceful fishes. Why they are together? Because,I put them since they were small . Since that time never see them in a real fight, but they show respect one to others. Well,that's my conclusion about so far. Love it.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

OK PICS ARE UP COME AND GETEM 

As with most cameras on phones the colors are not represented correctly there is one that point out how red he/it/she actually is, and i will name that one so take a look!

This one is the best representation of his color, he is a deep rust/red color









He and his buddy bamboo shrimp (gots two)









And finally a good solo shot.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a cray.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

James0816 said:


> That's a cray.


RIGHT!!?? 

I 100% completely agree, it is in no way shape or form an Amano!


----------



## ashes2ashes13 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup def not a shrimp but a cray. What a silly looking amano. =P


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

So long story short, this was a gift for xmas from my inlaws who got it at petco... the receipt clearly says amano shrimp and when i took it in to them to explain the guy tried convince me of how wrong i was >.< I could ony laugh case inverts are my favs!!! 

Ill have to keep an eye on her*** and make sure she isnt causing trouble in the tank...


----------



## ashes2ashes13 (Jan 29, 2012)

ZachZaf said:


> So long story short, this was a gift for xmas from my inlaws who got it at petco... the receipt clearly says amano shrimp and when i took it in to them to explain the guy tried convince me of how wrong i was >.< I could ony laugh case inverts are my favs!!!
> 
> Ill have to keep an eye on her*** and make sure she isnt causing trouble in the tank...


Haha! I have a clear picture in my head of a pet store emplyee saying "No sir..this is a shrimp..it is NOT a cray..it is a shrimp..ignore those funny claws and other strange features..what we have here is an Amano shrimp" It's all very Monty Python in my mind. lol


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Ashes thats pretty much what it was, they brought the 'fish specialist' over to look at it. And he confirmed that it was an Amano algae shrimp, that they come in sizes of up to three inches (really? i had said...) and they said they couldnt take it back for a refund and being a little snippy toward them as always... i told them i didnt want them to kill it, and that i have already rescued it from its almost certain death from there (we volunteer there on the weekends for a local cat shelter so most of the staff know to stay away from me when i wander to the fish department... ) I tried to explain the difference and how it can ruin the ecology of a tank for a customer to get a cray when expecting an Amano, but he was certain and he personally gave this particular batch of 'Amano shrimp' there check in exam...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> That's a cray.


yep, a cray!


----------

